# Lance/Paulinho comments, Stage 10



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

Did anybody else notice the deafening absence of support for Levi in Lance's comments after Stage 9 and before Stage 10, and again in Paulinho's comments afterward?  

My god, they have the 6th guy in GC, who has ridden better than most of the pre-Tour favorites, and could, with the support of one of the deepest teams in the history of the Tour, finish even higher...

...a guy who has finished 6th and 3rd in the Tour, 3rd in the Vuelta, won the Dauphiné, won the California thrice, etc....

...and they can only mention Lance's bad luck? Not how well Levi is now placed, how he has ridden, or how the team is now working to get him as high as possible toward that third step on the podium!  

That Lance bias, that arrogant focus on the ultimate prima donna, a greedy has-been who was _never, ever_ going to win this Tour unless the next five contenders were struck by either bubonic plague or a speeding locomotive, and a guy who has clearly not ridden as well as Levi when the stages were hard...

...that butt-service to the object of Bruyneel's manic man-lust is _disgusting!_

It is what Contador had to fight against a year ago, and it is something that a decent, accomplished rider and selfless team member like Levi Leipheimer does not deserve. :mad2: 

How much better cycling will be once Lance Egostrong in finally gone!


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

it does seem like levi is a bit forgotten, but lance is the big name who brings in the crowd and cash so...


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Italophile said:


> Did anybody else notice the deafening absence of support for Levi in Lance's comments after Stage 9 and before Stage 10, and again in Paulinho's comments afterward?
> 
> My god, they have the 6th guy in GC, who has ridden better than most of the pre-Tour favorites, and could, with the support of one of the deepest teams in the history of the Tour, finish even higher...
> 
> ...


+1 Good points all around.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Maybe they're keeping quiet about Levi to avoid alerting other teams more than necessary...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Italophile said:


> Did anybody else notice the deafening absence of support for Levi in Lance's comments after Stage 9 and before Stage 10, and again in Paulinho's comments afterward?
> 
> My god, they have the 6th guy in GC, who has ridden better than most of the pre-Tour favorites, and could, with the support of one of the deepest teams in the history of the Tour, finish even higher...
> 
> ...


Werd. Levi deserves more respect.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

qatarbhoy said:


> Maybe they're keeping quiet about Levi to avoid alerting other teams more than necessary...


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

RS was always only about LA. I'd be amazed if the team is around for much longer.

Two messages to all the terrific riders who joined:
Bad career move boys!
And
Ride for yourselves from now on. Particularly Horner you have a stage win in you.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

*props to Levi but...*

does anyone really believe he has a snowball's chance of the podium unless 4 or 5 guys ahead fall of a cliff? I don't. like Evans, 2007 was his one realistic chance of winning the Tour.

besides, I believe JB said in an interview that the team wouldn't kill itself so that they could take 8th. stage wins are the realistic goal. if an opportunity for Levi presents itself I believe they will work for him.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Reading these anti-Lance comments is amusing. They all come out of the woodwork each July when Lance races the Tour. Anyway, check Lance's Twitter feed, you will see how complementary he was of Paulinho's stage win.

RT @hornerakg: Sergio Paulinho gets a great win for The Shack! Today's blog is here: http://bit.ly/ccemsz
about 5 hours ago via UberTwitter

Sergio pouring the champagne! http://twitpic.com/25apem
about 17 hours ago via TwitPic

RT @andykloedi: sergio always works so hard for the team, today was his day and all Shack Rider are proud of him. babun great race 
about 19 hours ago via UberTwitter

Yes!!! Congratulations to @sergiompaulinho!!! Great result for @TeamRadioShack!!
about 20 hours ago via UberTwitter


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Italophile said:


> Did anybody else notice the deafening absence of support for Levi in Lance's comments after Stage 9 and before Stage 10, and again in Paulinho's comments afterward?
> 
> My god, they have the 6th guy in GC, who has ridden better than most of the pre-Tour favorites, and could, with the support of one of the deepest teams in the history of the Tour, finish even higher...
> 
> ...


Links to comments?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Italophile said:


> Did anybody else notice the deafening absence of support for Levi in Lance's comments after Stage 9 and before Stage 10, and again in Paulinho's comments afterward?
> 
> My god, they have the 6th guy in GC, who has ridden better than most of the pre-Tour favorites, and could, with the support of one of the deepest teams in the history of the Tour, finish even higher...
> 
> ...



if you remove the lace trim from your panties, it will help alleviate some of the chafing.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

fornaca68 said:


> Reading these anti-Lance comments is amusing. They all come out of the woodwork each July when Lance races the Tour. Anyway, check Lance's Twitter feed, you will see how complementary he was of Paulinho's stage win.
> 
> RT @hornerakg: Sergio Paulinho gets a great win for The Shack! Today's blog is here: http://bit.ly/ccemsz
> about 5 hours ago via UberTwitter
> ...



Hey now- no spiking the HaterAde with Facts!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

calm down. 

the stage was about paulinho covering the break and taking the win. levi was back with the other GC contenders, where he should have been. of course questions are gonna be raised about lance and what he plans on doing. but the team is most certainly looking at stage wins and helping levis GC placement. one thing that LA mentioned was getting the team classification, which is within reach. remember, he is answering questions asked, and nobody is asking about levi.

don't expect levi, or radio shack, to try anything GC for a few days. if his training is on target, which it should be as he was peaking to support throughout the tour, we will see him staying with the leaders in spain. if levi is within 1:30 after the mountains, he might just TT to 3rd.


----------



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

Italophile said:


> Did anybody else notice the deafening absence of support for Levi in Lance's comments after Stage 9 and before Stage 10, and again in Paulinho's comments afterward?
> 
> My god, they have the 6th guy in GC, who has ridden better than most of the pre-Tour favorites, and could, with the support of one of the deepest teams in the history of the Tour, finish even higher...
> 
> ...


Your newsletter. I would like to subscribe to it.

/sick of all the Lance fellating also, especially by Liggett, Sherwen, et al.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

What cracks me up more than these obligatory hater posts is the sheep-like responses. No question that the original poster could be pulling stuff out of his arse to support his tirade, just instant "oh, that's awful... what a jerk". 

_Hey, everybody. Did you know Lance has an I <3 Lance stamp that he requires all of his teammates to wear when they ride with him? If they refuse to wear it where other people can see it, they have to ride with horseradish in their socks. Honest and for true!_


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

*Holy cow*

Is there a such thing as a person who "sort of likes/dislikes Lance". It always seems so polarized. I feel like this is just like a Dem. vs. Rep. thing. Holy cow.

I hate Lance..

Well I love Lance...

Yeh, well I hate Lance...

He did this...

No he did not...

This is simply what you sign up for when you are/have been the best. Haters want to see you fall...desperately.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

rydbyk said:


> Is there a such thing as a person who "sort of likes/dislikes Lance". It always seems so polarized. I feel like this is just like a Dem. vs. Rep. thing. Holy cow.


I used to really root for him, but it was with a knot in my stomach because he seemed like such a douche.

I hated him last year because his petulant Twitter tirades and attempted Astana coup confirmed that he is in fact a douche.

I sort of dislike him this year, because he's clearly still a douche, but he's handled his bad luck and (let's face it) diminished form with a certain amount of class.

I always respected the way he beat the pavement for cancer, even if it feels like an exercise in ego a lot of the time. Kind of the greater good argument.

As for the original poster, I see no evidence that Levi isn't getting Lance's support. 

There's no reason that they have to bring up their new GC guy in comments after a stage that had no GC relevance and was won by one of their domestiques.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Good, I'm glad they have forgotten Bottle is on the team. I am tired of the post-stage interviews with Levi where he whines about how tough the stage was, or his whimpering in general. Don't let Hinault catch you doing that or he will slam your head in the door of his Skoda.

Popo doesn't cry like that, he just does his job, goes to the team bus and eats a big plate of potatoes and metal shavings.

If you don't like it, go back to Butte and work in the pit mine.


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

bnoojin said:


> does anyone really believe he has a snowball's chance of the podium unless 4 or 5 guys ahead fall of a cliff? I don't. like Evans, 2007 was his one realistic chance of winning the Tour.
> 
> besides, I believe JB said in an interview that the team wouldn't kill itself so that they could take 8th. stage wins are the realistic goal. if an opportunity for Levi presents itself I believe they will work for him.


Umm, what are you missing? Levi is 6th already, and riding as well as he ever has. Do you think Jurgen Van Den Broeck and Sammy Sanchez are unbeatable by a concerted Radio Shack team? Menchov is tough, true, but even Andy and Alberto could have something bad happen ...as it already has to Fränk, Lance, and Cadel!

As far as 2007, Levi got the 3rd step _as a domestique!_ That ain't hay, brother!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

JohnHemlock said:


> Good, I'm glad they have forgotten Bottle is on the team. I am tired of the post-stage interviews with Levi where he whines about how tough the stage was, or his whimpering in general. Don't let Hinault catch you doing that or he will slam your head in the door of his Skoda.
> 
> Popo doesn't cry like that, he just does his job, goes to the team bus and eats a big plate of potatoes and metal shavings.
> 
> If you don't like it, go back to Butte and work in the pit mine.


Not sure I understand why you guys whine so much about Levi, or lack of Lance's comments about how great Levi is doing after each stage. It's clear that Radioshack supports Levi as this is the only big publicity chance they got. Do you look for Astana riders re-confirming their support for Contador after every stage, or do you think most cycling fans can understand that this is the case and this obvious fact doesn't need to be broadcasted as if it's some sort of news-worthy soundbite?

As to Levi's interviews - what do you want him to say, when mike is shoved into his face every day? Stages ARE hard, the Tour IS hard - it's kind of obvious too. What possible insights do you want to hear from him?

You guys are quite picky about what riders MUST say or MUST NOT say in their interviews. Who cares? Those interviews are not terribly insightful anyways... Just watch the race itself.


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> Reading these anti-Lance comments is amusing. They all come out of the woodwork each July when Lance races the Tour. Anyway, check Lance's Twitter feed, you will see how complementary he was of Paulinho's stage win.
> 
> RT @hornerakg: Sergio Paulinho gets a great win for The Shack! Today's blog is here: http://bit.ly/ccemsz
> about 5 hours ago via UberTwitter
> ...


Oh, of course, you are so right. Because all of those tweets compliment Levi so profusely.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

Such vehemence and hate... I guess the haters feel vindicated when Lance fails them in any way. He's damned if he does and slammed if he don't... no win, no win. Contador Wins... so what, nobody likes him either... and what's that on his nose?


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

The fact that the OP has so much emotionally invested in a sport being competed by OTHER people says more about his psychology than his wild assumptions about Tex and Radio Shack


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Italophile said:


> Oh, of course, you are so right. Because all of those tweets compliment Levi so profusely.


In your OP, you wrote: "Did anybody else notice the deafening absence of support for Levi in Lance's comments after Stage 9 and before Stage 10, and again in Paulinho's comments afterward?

You were wrong about your Paulinho comment. 

But now you hang your hat on Lance being a bad guy because he doesn't "compliment Levi"? And you know this to be true because, in addition to monitoring post-stage press reports, you've been hanging around Lance the entire Tour with the RS boys in their hotel and in the Tour bus and you can safely say that Lance hasn't complimented Levi?? :idea: 

Your OP should simply say: "*I [hate] [dislike] Lance*." That won't be refuted. But please don't bake up stories on this board about a purported "absence of support for Levi" from Lance. You're going to see Lance work his tail off in the Pyrenees for Levi (just like Lance did in the 2009 Giro) to move Levi up in the classification.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Italophile said:


> Did anybody else notice the deafening absence of support for Levi in Lance's comments after Stage 9 and before Stage 10, and again in Paulinho's comments afterward?
> 
> My god, they have the 6th guy in GC, who has ridden better than most of the pre-Tour favorites, and could, with the support of one of the deepest teams in the history of the Tour, finish even higher...
> 
> ...


Hehehe, a little emo about this huh? The fact of the matter is that LA is a big advertising draw to the tour and RS, so love him or hate him it's about the money. 
Someone was right by saying once Lance is out RS will probably be gone as well. I guarantee that the TDF ratings in the US will drop without LA there. I wont pay to watch the tour next year and I am sure many more wont as well. With the trickle down effect mainstream sponsors and advertisers wont be as willing to hand out as much money to teams. 
Love him or hate him, he was great for the sport.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Lsnce has other stuff to worry about, like selling Honey Stinger. From Nicholas Roche. . .

“Yesterday, I was eating some of the energy sweets the team use when Lance Armstrong came up alongside me for a chat. We talked for a few minutes as we rolled along and ate and he asked me how I liked the sweets. I told him they weren’t great, but were a change from the muesli bars we usually get. Today, midway through the stage, I got a tap on the back. I turned around and it was Lance with a handful of Honey Stinger organic energy sweets. “Here you go Nick, try these. They’re the best around. Let me know what you think,” he said.

Even in full flight, during a stage of the Tour, Lance is a good businessman. He recently bought into the Colorado-based company that makes the Honey Stinger sweets, energy bars and gels and who better to have as a mobile sales rep in the middle of the peloton? He was right, by the way, they were really nice.”


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

Italophile said:


> Umm, what are you missing? Levi is 6th already, and riding as well as he ever has. Do you think Jurgen Van Den Broeck and Sammy Sanchez are unbeatable by a concerted Radio Shack team? Menchov is tough, true, but even Andy and Alberto could have something bad happen ...as it already has to Fränk, Lance, and Cadel!
> 
> As far as 2007, Levi got the 3rd step _as a domestique!_ That ain't hay, brother!


riding as well as he ever has? based on what? because he's able to keep Menchov in his sights for a couple of stages? JVDB might be a new revelation, he might fall flat. Sammy will continue to outclimb and outdescend Levi, Gesink will pass him in the Pyrenees maybe LL Sanchez too, and you already admit something unforseeably bad has to happen for Levi to have a chance. I said as much, RS will ride for him if the conditions are ripe. at 35 years and 9 months old, history tells us Grand Tours (the Tour least of all) are most unforgiving to riders on the southside of 32.

nevertheless, I would disagree-Levi rode as a co-leader in '07 and such histrionics over a rider who's never won a Grand Tour is puzzling to say the least.


----------



## tomcho (Jan 30, 2010)

"I found myself in a position where, as we said earlier we're trying to get Levi up as much as we can, I was there with two guys that are threats for him for the podium - (Jurgen) Van den Broeck and (Ivan) Basso," said Armstrong. 

Armstrong said: ''We have a few things. We have got to help Levi stay up as high as he can. And with his ability to time trial, hopefully we can come close to [getting him on] the podium if he can continue to climb well.''


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

*This is....*



tomcho said:


> "I found myself in a position where, as we said earlier we're trying to get Levi up as much as we can, I was there with two guys that are threats for him for the podium - (Jurgen) Van den Broeck and (Ivan) Basso," said Armstrong.
> 
> Armstrong said: ''We have a few things. We have got to help Levi stay up as high as he can. And with his ability to time trial, hopefully we can come close to [getting him on] the podium if he can continue to climb well.''


RUBBISH! Didn't you read what the OP put? You need to delete this before someone reads it and see's that it's not all about stage wins.


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

tomcho said:


> "I found myself in a position where, as we said earlier we're trying to get Levi up as much as we can, I was there with two guys that are threats for him for the podium - (Jurgen) Van den Broeck and (Ivan) Basso," said Armstrong.
> 
> Armstrong said: ''We have a few things. We have got to help Levi stay up as high as he can. And with his ability to time trial, hopefully we can come close to [getting him on] the podium if he can continue to climb well.''


Thank you! Those are refreshing. 

Guys, the original post was made after the Versus telecast, and the questions were general about the team. Neither rider even mentioned their new team leader when talking of goals from there on.

Look, I don't like Lance Armstrong any more. I have followed his entire career, and I disliked his unjustified arrogance in the early years, and never rooted for him. But, like jptaylorsg, I came to admire him after the cancer, as I assume we all did. My mother became a devoted fan after contracting and surviving breast cancer at the same time Lance was surviving his. Lance was a singular achiever, but always in a hyper-focused TdF-only way, which I felt somewhat disrespected the sport and his competitors. I am not alone in so thinking. But I cheered for him and the whole team, which was always brilliant.

Last year, Lance came out of retirement. Good! I don't like to see guys go out on top, frankly. I like it when champions compete until somebody takes the mantle off their shoulders.

But the way Lance and Johan treated Contador last year was punk. They should have released him from his contract, plain and simple, and competed honestly against him. That familiar arrogance and entitlement was back, and it appeared to me as if Lance was back only to block a young star from eclipsing his TdF records, by hook or by crook.

I am also a big fan of the quiet little bald guy. Lance is over for this race. I just think it would be nice if Levi got some _respect_ from LA for a change. Glad to read that he at least acknowledges Levi's existence.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Italophile said:


> How much better cycling will be once Lance Egostrong in finally gone!


Really? I'm by no means a Lance fan-boy and a lot of what you say is true, but without him, I doubt we'd have the TV coverage of races that we do, plus it has brought more interest/$$ to cycling, esp here in the US, so that's not really a bad thing.


----------



## LesDiablesRouges (Jul 17, 2009)

Some of you are as bad as the whining baies on tour :mad2: Good lord ... last time I checked races are conducted on the roads not in the media. Why so much vitriol for Lance regarding a guy who could get 3rd ... guess what 3rd is just a euphamism for 2nd loser ...

I'm sure they support Levi, but why make a big outcry for a guy who is placed 5th ...

Yes, I get it's important to be on the podium, but everyone is making it seem like Levi's is some emerging superstar. The guy is pretty much at the end of his career. Sure it would be nice for him to podium, but let's make the podium as a career defining move or barometer for future success. In ten yars are you really going to remmeber who finished 3rd? Unlikely.


----------



## Miles E (Jul 31, 2003)

LesDiablesRouges said:


> In ten yars are you really going to remmeber who finished 3rd? Unlikely.


If they're American (Bobby Julich ring a bell?).

It's nice that Radio Shack got a stage win, but the American public has been conditioned to view the final GC standings as all that matters. Lance didn't win a stage last year, but his 3rd place helped him save face both within cycling and the world at large. A podium finish by Levi wouldn't begin to approach the significance of one for Lance as far as RS is concerned, but it would still count for something.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Italophile said:


> But the way Lance and Johan treated Contador last year was punk. They should have released him from his contract, plain and simple, and competed honestly against him.


You mean the Kazakhs should have released Contador from his contract, right? In fact, Johan departed team Astana after a falling out with team ownership led by Vinokourov. Contador was under contract to the Luxembourg-based sports team that was funded by a conglomerate of Kazakh companies with sponsored the Astana Cycling Team, and it was Vino and Co. that wouldn't release Contador from his obligations under his rider contract.

In hindsight for Contador, he made a good move not trying to get out of his contract with the Kazakhs because Vino so far has worked for him and Contador was able to bring in riders he wanted, such as Daniel Navarro and Paulo Tiralongo. And with the likely dissolution of Caisse d'Epargne's team in the coming months, there will be several good Spaniards available that King Contador, no doubt, will direct Astana to sign to support him.


----------



## LesDiablesRouges (Jul 17, 2009)

I do remmember Bobby Julich coming in 3rd in 1998. That being said that was quite possiblity one of the weakest fields ever, but 3rd is 3rd. 

I guess I just feel that if it was 3rd for a rider from a country where they have never reached the podium or a country that hasn't the podium in many years (France, Belgium), or a upcoming rider then it takes on greater signifcance but Levi's career isn't going to be greatly affected by finishing 3rd ...


----------



## Miles E (Jul 31, 2003)

LesDiablesRouges said:


> I guess I just feel that if it was 3rd for a rider from a country where they have never reached the podium or a country that hasn't the podium in many years (France, Belgium), or a upcoming rider then it takes on greater signifcance


True, but I think most riders would still gladly hang their hat on two podium finishes in the TDF in years where they weren't even the team leader.

It's probably a toss up wether RS would prefer to have a Leipheimer podium or Armstrong stage win, but after what we've seen which do you think is more likely?

It almost seems as if they could kill two birds with one stone though, if Levi were to attack (or respond to a Schleck/Contador attack) and drop Sanchez, Menchov, and/or Van Den Broek. If Armstrong were somehow able to hang on/sit in (doubtful he could push the pace in that group anyway) he might just be able to pip the stage win over Levi/Andy/Berto (assuming any breakaway had been caught). Of course Contador might not let that happen, but does anyone think Astana is going to just sit back and let Lance go out on a breakaway, regardless of how far down he is?


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

Miles E said:


> True, but I think most riders would still gladly hang their hat on two podium finishes in the TDF in years where they weren't even the team leader.
> 
> true. but the Bobby Julich podium was special because it was the first American in with a shout since Lemond in '90. (I remember in Paris Lemond hugged Julich and told him he could win this thing, Bobby was giddy in the pre-stage interview for Champs-E)
> 
> ...


probably not, I can't see Contador letting LA any chance for glory. especially now that he has more respect for him then ever. (which seems to have an inverse relationship to how much of a Tour threat LA poses to him. if Lance were to quit the race Berto would probably wax poetic on how Lance's used chamois cream could cure warts and his respect for him has reached Mother Theresa proportions...)


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

In reference to the main topic of this thread:

From what I have read and heard in interviews, Lance Armstrong seems to think that Levi is the best stage racer in the world. Lance being Lance, I've never heard him genuinely compliment anyone's talent like he has done with Levi. He has referred to him as "The number one stage racer in the world" and "As good as Contador." I will go search for links to these quotes and will post them when I find them.

I have participated in a few debates on this forum concerning Levi, especially concerning his talent and the refusal of some people to recognize it. One person that does seem to see it though is Lance Armstrong. 

I'm a huge fan of the little guy. I still maintain that he is underrated and there are entire teams built around people with less talent. He has as good of a shot as anyone else gunning for the podium, and with one bad day in the mountains he could pass Andy in the time trial. Lets all remember that no one (unless you count Rasmussen) has ever truly frightened Contador in a GT like Levi has, while riding on his own team and not trying to win.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

thechriswebb said:


> Lets all remember that no one (unless you count Rasmussen) has ever truly frightened Contador in a GT like Levi has, while riding on his own team and not trying to win.


I'd say Cadel finishing within 23 seconds of him probably scared him a bit.

But if Lance thinks Levi is "the best stage racer in the world," he should look around again and think about it a bit.


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

thechriswebb said:


> In reference to the main topic of this thread:
> 
> From what I have read and heard in interviews, Lance Armstrong seems to think that Levi is the best stage racer in the world. ...I will go search for links to these quotes and will post them when I find them.


That would be nice, thank you!



thechriswebb said:


> I have participated in a few debates on this forum concerning Levi, especially concerning his talent and the refusal of some people to recognize it. One person that does seem to see it though is Lance Armstrong.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the little guy. I still maintain that he is underrated and there are entire teams built around people with less talent. He has as good of a shot as anyone else gunning for the podium, and with one bad day in the mountains he could pass Andy in the time trial. Lets all remember that no one (unless you count Rasmussen) has ever truly frightened Contador in a GT like Levi has, while riding on his own team and not trying to win.


You are wise, sir. Thank you.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

Having met LA once, albeit very briefly, he seemed like a cool cat. 

I have to agree with others that when he finally hangs up his hat, it will be a bad day for cycling in general. Is he a little cocky? Yeah, so what. So am I. Is he a little arrogant? Yep, so was Michael Jordan, Kobe Bryant, Troy Aikman, Dan Marino, etc.etc.etc.

Great athletes, or superstars all develop that to a degree. I've been fortunate enough, both in my career, and in my personal life, to know, and to be around several of them. It's not necessarily a good or bad thing...it just is. 

He brings a HUGE amount of publicity and money to cycling in general, and this will be lost when he retires. The sheer amount of things he does for charity is rather staggering as well.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh snore.

Another Lance bashing thread. 

I'd _like_ to see LA go out "on top" a la Jens Voight style for Levi. But that's the romanticized version. 

And, in the historical scheme of things this would garner them a hell of a lot more "story" in the annals of TdF lore on down the road than a couple of stage wins or great performances by LA. 

It all depends on Levi's form in the Pyrenees.

Levi will do what the "team" decides, go with the flow, not complain, and do what they tell him to do because that is his style. Class guy.

If Levi is off form and LA isn't, well then I wouldn't mind seeing LA blast a run or two at the mountainsides again.


----------



## tomcho (Jan 30, 2010)

physasst said:


> Having met LA once, albeit very briefly, he seemed like a cool cat.
> 
> I have to agree with others that when he finally hangs up his hat, it will be a bad day for cycling in general. Is he a little cocky? Yeah, so what. So am I. Is he a little arrogant? Yep, so was Michael Jordan, Kobe Bryant, Troy Aikman, Dan Marino, etc.etc.etc.
> 
> ...


This is spot on, it's much harder to name athletes who were on top of their sport that weren't arrogant than it is to name those that are. You don't get to that level without being ego driven.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

rydbyk said:


> Is there a such thing as a person who "sort of likes/dislikes Lance". It always seems so polarized. I feel like this is just like a Dem. vs. Rep. thing. Holy cow.
> 
> I hate Lance..
> 
> ...


lance has been a good rider, but never the best, but if you are a fanboy you will think he is the best


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

I like Levi and do agree that the attention he gets does not reflect his true rank in the peleton but there is just something about him that is very forgettable. Maybe its his mild manners of lack of self promotion or.............
...........................who we talking about again?


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Miles E said:


> ...if Levi were to attack (or respond to a Schleck/Contador attack) and drop Sanchez, Menchov, and/or Van Den Broek...


:lol:... I like Levi but he's not going to attack any of the GC contenders any time soon. Levi hangs in there quite well, but I don't think he's got the blood-thirsty aggression nor ability to put the hurts on his Tour competitors. He may take some time back on the TT, but from what I've seen, he plays a pretty bland game in the mountains during the TdF.

The way I see it, RadioShack, as a newly sponsored team, needs to make the sponsors happy. They're working to keep the team at the top of the Teams Classification. They worked to get a stage win. But keeping Levi in the Tour Top Ten? Meh. They'll support him, but I think they know he's not getting on the podium this year. Too many stronger, more aggressive players in the game.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Wait you guys! I have a friend who's mom is a nurse in a hospital in France. 
She's friends with a doctor that treated a fan that was watching the Tour on the side of the road when his foot got run over by a publicity vehicle. They rushed him to the hospital.
Just before he got hurt, he told his sister that was there with him, that he heard on race radio that it was being reported in french that Lance had said Levi was 'darn good' to another rider. This is a true story!  Dang! How 'bout that!!


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Yawn.... I got as far as "has-been".

PS: I agree with your stance on Levi's support but not with your mini-Lance-rant.


----------



## Miles E (Jul 31, 2003)

jeebus said:


> The way I see it, RadioShack, as a newly sponsored team, needs to make the sponsors happy. They're working to keep the team at the top of the Teams Classification.


That seems like even more of a consolation prize than a stage win. They're a team built around putting a rider on the podium, and with just over a week to go they have a chance to do just that.

You're right that Levi has never had an attacking style in the mountains, but he can't count on making up a minute plus to Menchov in the TT either. If the situation remains largely unchanged going into stage 17 I don't know what choice he'll have, unless he's content with a 4th-6th place finish. Best case scenerio would proably be he tries to hang with Schleck as he attacks Contador (as he did initially on stage 9), and maintains a gap on Menchov et al even if he can't quite hang with the front two.

Today didn't exactly bode well for Levi, but he didn't lose significant time either and as we saw with Contador/Schleck, the tables can always turn.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Miles E said:


> It's nice that Radio Shack got a stage win, but the American public has been conditioned to view the final GC standings as all that matters. Lance didn't win a stage last year, but his 3rd place helped him save face both within cycling and the world at large. A podium finish by Levi wouldn't begin to approach the significance of one for Lance as far as RS is concerned, but it would still count for something.


Good point. In America, you either win or you lose. There is no in between.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Thats right.....the guy Lance basically sweat blood with day after day for the past few years, the guy he has been joined at the hip with in training since he decided to be a pro racer again, he's now purposely leaving him out to dry at the Tour de France. 

That was the plan all along. Train with him, live with him, eat with him, feature him in all your PR, twitter feeds, videos, etc., HIRE HIM to ride on your new squad, and then bring him to the Tour de France and then let him rot to prove....nothing.

Only someone as diobolical as Lance could do such a thing!


----------

